# ماهية طريقة صنع كريمات التخسيس



## رحلة تفاؤل (3 مارس 2011)

لو احد عنده فكرة مبسطة بصنع كريمات التخسيس

بدقة

فليتفضل بوضعها للاستفاده


----------



## Teknovalley (17 أبريل 2011)

قرأت طريقة لصناعة كريم تخسيس بمكونات طبيعية و هي كالاتي:
*
**المكونات** :

**ثلاث ملاعق زنجبيل طازج مبشور**

**ملعقتين خل تفاح**
**ملعقه ماء ورد**

**ملعقه زيت لوز**

**اي كريم مرطب** ***

**الطريقه** :

**للحصول على خلاصة الزنجبيل اضف مقدار كوب* *ماء تقريبا 300 مل الى الزنجبيل واغليه لغايه لما يبقى عندك ربع الكوب **نتركه يبرد*
* صفي الماء واخلطه مع باقي* *المكونات حتى يتكون عندك مزيج غليظ القوام واحفظه بعلبه الكريم*

** يمكن الرجوع الى موضوع تصنيع الكريمات في منتدى الصناعات الخفيفة لتصنيع الكريم نفسه ثم تتبع نفس الخطوات*


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 مايو 2012)

في طريقه كويسه ومجرباها كتير وهي انك تحضر فازلين طبي وزيت زيتون وزيت بزر كتان وايضا زيت الجنزبيل ونضع الزيوت علي بعضها ونسيح الفازلين علي حمام مائي ونضع نصف مقدار الزيت ونقلب ونتركه يبرد وبعد ان يبرد نضيف باقي كميه الزيت وكريم جليسوليد الاحمر وتكون نسبه الفازلين الي الزيوت بنسبه 1الي 2


----------



## hodah (21 يونيو 2012)

اريد معرفة نوع الكريم فى التخسيس


----------

